# Wishlist Display



## SJJ (May 16, 2002)

I may be mistaken, but I think the wishlist used to display each program only once and then you could look at the upcoming showings to select a different time. The current display shows a line for each time an item is scheduled. This makes it almost impossible to use for generic lists, i.e. 2007 & Movies. The list goes on and on. It should look like the search by title list, each title is listed once. How about a flag setting - summarize by title or not.


----------

